# [SOLVED] Belkin Router config problem



## gredmore (Jun 7, 2008)

I can't access the setup pages. I have direct ethernet to the router. When I first got the router I was able to set it up. See attached picture of what I get when entering 192.168.2.1 This same screen shows for both my mac and pc. Belkin F5D8231-4 firmware 5.01.05

Suggestions?
Thanks
-gary


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Belkin Router config problem*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Have you tried resetting the router back to factory settings?
Paul


----------



## gredmore (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Router config problem*

Yes, many times and the same problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Belkin Router config problem*

Time to call Belkin and get a replacement router I would imagine.


----------



## binumrb (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Router config problem*

Disconnect modem and connect the computer to a different LAN port ,Press and hold the reset but for 20sec and unplug the power cabel and plug it in after 20 sec and than release the reset butten.
Still if your not able to open setup page(192.168.2.1) do IE settings or try with Start-run-http://192.168.2.1.


----------



## gredmore (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Router config problem*

A replacement router from Belkin solved the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

